
Setting up continuous podcast play on iTunes - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/85899/setting-continuous-podcast-play-itunes
======
sahaj
OK, this is better than nothing, but the fact that this is still a hack pisses
me off. why iTunes can not continuously play podcasts bugs the hell out of me.

